# Fulgurex 1 gauge



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Attended the large Scale Train show at York, PA yesterday.

They had a 1 gauge brass engine,which looked to be a mint condition, Fulgurex Steam engine; oil burner, Green in color; may have been a 2-3-1 in euro terms. This was there on consignment from an American dealer

No manual so I couldn't tell you any more specifics. Looks like it was a DC only model, lights, no sound. We ran it for a few inches and turned on the lights. No wear and any of the wheels

Didn't remember to look for a fire box glow which is important to me.
Going to their catalog it doesn't look like they are producing 1 gauge engines anymore. Can anyone comment. Axel Tillman from Train Li was kind enough to look at it with me and mentioned excellent detail and that he could install a ZYMO decoder and sound system into it.
I negotiated which seems to be a fair price based on condition and what their new HO brass models sell for.

What do you think; really like the gauge 1 models from across the pond.

Please advise


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

hallo bontrager,

have a look at their website

www.fulgurex.ch

you can select the language at right side..

greetings derPeter


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

der peter; thank you for the info. I checked the three catalogs that were listed and didn't see the model that was present at the large Scale train Show.

So it was probably made before 2010. Once I receive the model, I will send them a picture for identification and hopefully a manual


----------



## bbox (Jun 29, 2008)

It appears to be a BR 18 201. It was an East German experimental loco built to test high speed passenger equipment. It is a highly collectable model in Europe ( about US$ 10,000)- I wonder if the dealer knew what he had.

Bill Box


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

perhaps you mean this one ?

greetings from
derPeter


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

This looks to be the exact model that I purchased. It is at Trainli.com now waiting for DCC, sound and hopefully smoke to be added. The bottom of the smoke stack will have to be drilled through or somehow removed to do this.

they converted an Accucraft K-28 for me and was able to have the smoke timed to the chuff using something called 'back emf"??? Can't wait to get it back.

The wheel configuration 2-3-1 in euro terms (USA= 2-6-2, we count the wheels).

So I would agree that it was a passenger engine. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

bontrager, The chuff on your K-28 won't be timed using back EMF but back EMF could be used to sense when the loco is coasting so smoke can be minimized. 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A 4-6-2 is called a Pacific in the US and were usually fast passenger engines IF built with large drivers. I have seen small drivers under a small Pacific that was no racehorse....
Back EMF tells the sound when to accelerate an decelerate. You would need a sensor set to the valve position; say magnets on the back of a driver and a reed switch to read them, each piston has 2 strokes and there are 2 pistons, one a quarter revolution behind the first....
John


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo bontrager + all,
some infos to the original loco, the BR 18.201 is actual the fastest under steam (betriebsfähig) running loco (182,5 km/h), is a single piece, built 1961 for testing of the passenger-cars of DDR-industry, has 3-cylinders and oilfiring, now private owners..
see also the Wikipedia-site
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DR_18_201

greetings from
derPeter


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

Well the engine is finally being worked on this week; doesn't look to be enough room for a smoke unit; sound unit has been programmed. Hope to have it by the end of next week. Will attempt to produce a small video running on rollers when received.

I have as of yet to have this engine in my possession since purchased almost 2 months ago.

Andrew, I am going to run the K28 again (only ran it once since received). If I remember correctly the smoke was timed to the chuff using what the installer referred to as "back emf" (since it didn't have a fly wheel). Will let you know and appreciate your comment..

love large scale/gauge 1; especially the Euro engines (hope this is the correct term???) and narrow gauge.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo decoders do have the smoke puffs timed to the chuffs and when slowing down or going downhill, zimo stops the puff and the chuff as real steam engines would coast when going downhill or slowing down, they would not be under power.

Back EMF controls this but it is not timed to the physical drivers unless there is a wheel sensor tied to the decoder input (IN3 on the MX69x series decoders) and activated by CV 268.


----------



## bontrager (Apr 20, 2014)

bontrager said:


> Well the engine is finally being worked on this week; doesn't look to be enough room for a smoke unit; sound unit has been programmed. Hope to have it by the end of next week. Will attempt to produce a small video running on rollers when received.
> 
> I have as of yet to have this engine in my possession since purchased almost 2 months ago.
> 
> ...



Installation is done; should have the engine tomorrow evening (no smoke, not enough room) but dcc and sound board installed. Was told that there is a female conductor announcement (probably in German).

As soon as I can get a charging cable (lost it) for my video camera, I will try to post a video of the engine running on rollers with the sound effects.

Also I do realize that an engine must have a flywheel for the smoke puff be accurately time to the drive revolutions like on current O gauge 3 rail from Lionel, Mth and others.

I'm psyched!

Thanx to all for your comments.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That sound file has both male and female announcements.


----------

